# Raft Trailer "plywood covering"



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

The outdoor carpet will help the boat slide on and off the trailer. Wrap the carpet around the deck and ten attach the deck to the trailer without glue.


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

the thing I like about linseed oil is it is a natural product. IF you have nerve enough and a place to do so without setting fire to the house.... warm the oil over a propane burner or wood fire. It penetrates way deeper hot than cold. Be safe though.... linseed oil is flammable and very subject to spontaneous combustion. We set fire to our finish room with it once.


----------



## mrett (Feb 17, 2012)

My snow machine trailer has a coat of Thompson's Water Seal, seems to work and does not trap or hold any dirt, gravel etc. My last wood deck trailer had conveyer belting, screwed to the deck using rings to counter sink the screw heads. Both have held up well $ .02 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## WalshJuice (Sep 10, 2005)

While you're at it either get rid of those crappy little sled trailer wheels/tires or go out and buy a half dozen spares. Especially if you are going to be towing this thing around AK.


----------



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

I understand the issues with the small trailer wheels. The trailer comes stock with 8 inch fat tires and I'm getting the upgraded 10 inch tires that are "supposed" to travel better. Despite their negatives, the snow machine trailers with 8 and 10 inch tires remain quite popular in Alaska. Bearings are easy and cheap to grease, replace, and the upgraded tires are professed to hold-up better. I'm only personally going to use the trailer for hauling the raft.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I just redid the wood on my trailer with super deck, it is a paint that is applied via roller. It's designed for decks and docks.

It is pretty thick and fills in cracks, once dry it hardens.

Since I just did this I'll repost later after a couple trips.

FYI it is $45 a gallon and I used the entire gallon.

My hope is I won't have to do anything to this for a couple years.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

I painted the deck of my trailer with Rustolium, It's cheap and holds up well. My raft has no problem sliding on the deck but it isn't too slippery to walk on. Don't use carpeting, It only keeps the wood wet allowing it to rot faster.


----------

